# Fresh off the boat Red Snapper



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow it's been years since I last cooked Red Snapper. Uh, filleted and baked in lemon, butter.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Confession. Wife and I are taking a drive up into PA (New Hope) from NJ and stop at a nice restaurant. I often like something different from what I can cook at home and saw the "Red Smapper" soup. Thinking I had never had turtle soup that is what I ordered. Well, the fish soup was good, just not waht I expected.  Country boy from Maine.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Wow it's been years since I last cooked Red Snapper. Uh, filleted and baked in lemon, butter.


Yes. I was thinking a simple lemon butter and I’ll go buy lemons today. Usually I use bottled lemon juice. This fish deserved fresh lemon.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Confession. Wife and I are taking a drive up into PA (New Hope) from NJ and stop at a nice restaurant. I often like something different from what I can cook at home and saw the "Red Smapper" soup. Thinking I had never had turtle soup that is what I ordered. Well, the fish soup was good, just not waht I expected. Country boy from Maine.
> 
> Bud


Funny. 
I’m like you though and never order things that I fix it home.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, you reminded me, last trip to store I picked up 2 pounds of fresh Haddock. That will make a great dinner, maybe leftovers for soup .
I pan fry or broil and then add the lemon juice. Probably three meals in that package.
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lemon butter sound good to me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Yes. I was thinking a simple lemon butter and I’ll go buy lemons today. Usually I use bottled lemon juice. This fish deserved fresh lemon.


I just remembered. I also used a little basil or tarragon, can't remember which.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My treat for myself since I had to go to a doctor.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


>


I was going to make mustard sauce but they were so good I ate them for breakfast.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

this makes me miss my daughter's ex-boyfriend even more !!
(he would give me big Red Snapper and Grouper fairly often). *><>* 
I like to broil the big body fish. the smaller ones are usually pan fried.
"blackened" is an acquired taste - and should not be practiced on expensive fish.
broiled (or baked) basting with butter, lemon, & favorite spices is my suggestion.

.


----------



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

I've made this recipe before and it is excellent Oven Roasted Red Snapper Fillets With Tomatoes And Onions


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

McGillicuddy said:


> I've made this recipe before and it is excellent Oven Roasted Red Snapper Fillets With Tomatoes And Onions


Well this is certainly a great recipe. Thanks. I don’t want to go back to the store today so will save this for next time. I wonder how this would be with a fresh grouper? Years ago I had a grouper recipe that was cooked in the oven and was like white wine and sliced onions on top the grouper and then with poached in the oven. so on group I should think this would work. 

Have never heard of tomato water before.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A really simple, quick technique Is what my mom did - Chopped onion in mayonnaise on top of the fish, then under the broiler. It's surprisingly good.

Also quick is McCormick's ( either Creole or Cajun) seasoning on the fish, then saute in butter.

More labor intensive & need more ingredients are Cioppino or Bouillabaisse.

Also, grilled fish kabobs with onions & green peppers, served with cheesy mashed potatoes or what they called Twice Baked Potatoes ( is that right? You cook the potatoes in their jackets, scoop out, mash, add cream, butter, grated cheddar, black pepper & salt & put them back in their jackets and broil.)

I am really not good at writing out recipes. I must have edited that 10X. 🤣 I have to hand it to Two Knots!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> My treat for myself since I had to go to a doctor.
> View attachment 631764


One shell was so hard I couldn’t use my crab cracker. Got my mallet out and whacked it and that worked.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> A really simple, quick technique Is what my mom did - Chopped onion in mayonnaise on top of the fish, then under the broiler. It's surprisingly good.
> 
> Also quick is McCormick's ( either Creole or Cajun) seasoning on the fish, then saute in butter.
> 
> ...


Well then I appreciate your effort. Your ideas sound good so I’ll save them thanks. I have Tonys Creole seasoning which Wooley suggested when I got tired of salmon. Yes, thats how I fix twice stuffed potatoes but I use sour cream and garnished with crumbled bacon. Kabobs, yum.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Red Snapper might be a little too delicate of a fish for kabobs, unlike swordfish. There must be an expert fish-griller out there like @BayouRunner. @BigJim, too.

Just fyi, I found that Tony's is mostly salt, first ingredient, while in the McCormick's seasoning, salt is like the 6th ingredient.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

for the crab claws ~ I wanted to comment that it is best to nick the claws
on the bandsaw before serving - this makes them easier to crack open.
(that is a common practice here in my area).

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Red Snapper might be a little too delicate of a fish for kabobs, unlike swordfish. There must be an expert fish-griller out there like @BayouRunner. @BigJim, too.
> 
> Just fyi, I found that Tony's is mostly salt, first ingredient, while in the McCormick's seasoning, salt is like the 6th ingredient.


Nik, I haven't grilled fish before, I bet John has though, he lives in Florida.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Red Snapper might be a little too delicate of a fish for kabobs, unlike swordfish. There must be an expert fish-griller out there like @BayouRunner. @BigJim, too.
> 
> Just fyi, I found that Tony's is mostly salt, first ingredient, while in the McCormick's seasoning, salt is like the 6th ingredient.


Aha!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

seafood varies in all parts of the world. (and fish in general).
depending on where you live, and what kind of fish you have,
you make your own "Fish Spice". whether it be on a BBQ grill, broiling/baking in the oven,
smoking, pan seared with a blackened rub, or however you like it, just refine
the flavors you like and bottle it in an airtight glass jar. (keeps fresh up to 6 mos, 1 year max).
the basic ingredients are:
lemon zest, salt, pepper, onion powder, dill. (and whatever else tickles your palate).
[and real butter - none of that margarine stuff]. and for me, I don't want garlic on my fish !!!

.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My preference is whole fish. Baked with head on. Now I like fried, broiled and baked snapper fillets, but there is something about a whole fish that appeals to me. I love fish and would substitute it for beef and pork if it was available and at reasonable prices. I could eat it most every night.
There was a Cuban restaurant back home in Miami that had whole snapper on the menu. About a 3 pound fish I am guessing and just caught.
They made deep vertical slits along each side, salt and pepper, dredged in flour and lowered into hot grease. I am pretty sure it was lard! This was the best. Served with lime wedges and plantains or fries.
An ice cold beer or three from the big tub of ice really made it a special place to eat. A big Cuban cigar was always purchased and smoked on site.
They had music and dancing too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> My preference is whole fish. Baked with head on. Now I like fried, broiled and baked snapper fillets, but there is something about a whole fish that appeals to me. I love fish and would substitute it for beef and pork if it was available and at reasonable prices. I could eat it most every night.
> There was a Cuban restaurant back home in Miami that had whole snapper on the menu. About a 3 pound fish I am guessing and just caught.
> They made deep vertical slits along each side, salt and pepper, dredged in flour and lowered into hot grease. I am pretty sure it was lard! This was the best. Served with lime wedges and plantains or fries.
> An ice cold beer or three from the big tub of ice really made it a special place to eat. A big Cuban cigar was always purchased and smoked on site.
> They had music and dancing too.


My boyfriend and I used to go down that way. It was always relaxing to see people dancing and having a nice time. Sometimes just on the sidewalk there’d be music and older people dancing.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Startingover said:


> We were out of town yesterday and took a cooler with ice because we knew we passed our favorite fish market. $22 a lb for Red Snapper but a savings compared to a restaurant.
> 
> I’ve never paid attention to size but my daughter and I each eat like six oz of fish for a meal. The guy at the market said it’s usually eight oz per person so That’s what I got.
> 
> ...


$22/LB for red snapper? You've got to be kidding? Red snapper is delicious don't get me wrong but holy cow!! Been a long time since I've had some. You guys are making me hungry...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> My boyfriend and I used to go down that way. It was always relaxing to see people dancing and having a nice time. Sometimes just on the sidewalk there’d be music and older people dancing.


And now its a political cesspool.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Never had Red Snapper, and at that price I am sure I never will. lol


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

LS-6 said:


> $22/LB for red snapper? You've got to be kidding? Red snapper is delicious don't get me wrong but holy cow!! Been a long time since I've had some. You guys are making me hungry...


Unfortunately wild caught fish isn’t cheap.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Unfortunately wild caught fish isn’t cheap.


I started buying fish 10ish years ago when beef went through the roof. I remember when fish was less expensive than beef. Now beef and fish are expensive. No i'm not talking about farm raised fish.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm, lost rest of my post.

$22 was for 2 of us so $11 a generous 8 oz serving. I could only eat half (reheating rest today) so thats like $7.33 a serving. That market also sells the best fish dip.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> for the crab claws ~ I wanted to comment that it is best to nick the claws
> on the bandsaw before serving - this makes them easier to crack open.
> (that is a common practice here in my area).
> 
> .


(If....you have a bandsaw)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> (If....you have a bandsaw)


You don't have one in your kitchen? 😊


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> You don't have one in your kitchen? 😊


LOL


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL I was thinking this was a DIY forum where we all have power tools
and some kind of shop to work in to do DIY projects.
having recently moved from a fairly large homestead to a city dwelling,
my bandsaw and drill press are on my back patio, right outside of the kitchen.
so when I do splurge for Stone Crab claws, I just make some small cuts with the
bandsaw before serving. (makes cracking the claws oh so much easier).

.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BigJim said:


> Never had Red Snapper, and at that price I am sure I never will. lol


If you don't mind frozen, you can get it fairly inexpensive. For less than $22 a pound.
And in some cases it could be better than a fish that has sit in a case for a couple days. Cod for example is frozen at sea. Some other fish are as well and are your best bet.



Startingover said:


> Unfortunately wild caught fish isn’t cheap.


Its not unless you can be at the dock when non-commercial anglers return with the days catch.
When I worked on the boat many years ago, we sold excess fish. It was one way to make up for the $15 a day pay.
Tips and beer/soda sales were the other. Every so often we would get a mount and the down payment was ours.
The captain split it with me.



Startingover said:


> Hmmm, lost rest of my post.
> $22 was for 2 of us so $11 a generous 8 oz serving. I could only eat half (reheating rest today) so thats like $7.33 a serving. That market also sells the best fish dip.


You did good. The price is secondary to your enjoyment. When in S. Fl. I get fish dip and bring it back home. The brand I think is Atlantis? Atlantic? It is great. Usually marlin, sailfish or King is the number 1 ingredient. Most any oily fish is what they use. They use whats on hand I guess because it changes, but the taste is the same.
To bad we cannot get it here?



John Smith_inFL said:


> LOL I was thinking this was a DIY forum where we all have power tools
> and some kind of shop to work in to do DIY projects.
> having recently moved from a fairly large homestead to a city dwelling,
> my bandsaw and drill press are on my back patio, right outside of the kitchen.
> ...


I use the back of my chefs knife. A little hit to get them started.
I have not had stone crab since I went crabbing for them in Biscayne Bay. Had them that night and they were better than good. 
I like the law allowing only the removal of one claw and returning the crab alive back into the water for the future.
I sure am ready for some.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this the dip?

Directions. Whisk together mayonnaise, cream cheese spread, lemon juice, Dijon mustard, parsley, horseradish, hot sauce, Worcestershire, and Old Bay in a medium bowl. Pulse smoked fish in a food processor until finely chopped, about 10 times. Add chopped fish to mayonnaise mixture, and fold to combine.

Smoked Fish Dip Recipe | Food & Wine


----------



## cia2a (Mar 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> We were out of town yesterday and took a cooler with ice because we knew we passed our favorite fish market. $22 a lb for Red Snapper but a savings compared to a restaurant.
> 
> I’ve never paid attention to size but my daughter and I each eat like six oz of fish for a meal. The guy at the market said it’s usually eight oz per person so That’s what I got.
> 
> ...


I do Caribbean style, score it on both sides and rub wet blackening seasoning inside and out and deep fry entire fish with head on.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

cia2a said:


> I do Caribbean style, score it on both sides and rub wet blackening seasoning inside and out and deep fry entire fish with head on.


The market had whole snappers but the guy cut mine up. I’ll have to buy some blackening seasoning. Sounds good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Nik, I haven't grilled fish before, I bet John has though, he lives in Florida.


What was that fish where you grab it in the mouth? Catfish? I remember the pretty fake, fisherwoman WoW put up.

Grabblin.








DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Red snapper are an offshore fish here. Sports fishermen usually need to take a large chart boat 20/30 miles out to find them. Only the brave go in small boat. Last trip I took cost $50 40 years ago on this boat.


----------

